# Email on spring update



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

So I got an email from TIVO on a spring update for Iheart and Plex and tivo online. Are they considering the addition of these the spring update or are they going to release 20.4.8?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

joewom said:


> So I got an email from TIVO on a spring update for Iheart and Plex and tivo online. Are they considering the addition of these the spring update or are they going to release 20.4.8?


They're already out and on many people's TiVos. Have you not checked yours?


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

HarperVision said:


> They're already out and on many people's TiVos. Have you not checked yours?


20.4.8 is out? Yesterday I had still .7a but I did have pex iheart and all.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

The only thing we know about 20.4.8 was the priority page on the website became active. TiVo hasn't said a peep about it.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

HarperVision said:


> They're already out and on many people's TiVos. Have you not checked yours?


Who has 20.4.8 ?? I am on the list and I don't have it, but I do have an icon for Plex.


----------



## confinoj (Apr 2, 2003)

Email is somewhat misleading. It says "TiVo® Premiere and Roamio boxes now feature a new software update that includes the launch of TiVo Online and new apps like iHeartRadio and Plex." But the boxes did not really get a software update, at least not what most of us would consider an update as we are still on 20.4.7a. They just added two apps and created the new tivo online site.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

joewom said:


> So I got an email from TIVO on a spring update for Iheart and Plex and tivo online. Are they considering the addition of these the spring update or are they going to release 20.4.8?


Iheart and Plex and tivo online: Done and available now.

20.4.8: Still in the oven. Not available yet.

20.4.7a: Current software.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

kokishin said:


> Iheart and Plex and tivo online: Done and available now.
> 
> 20.4.8: Still in the oven. Not available yet.
> 
> 20.4.7a: Current software.


Thank you. Yes the email is misleading. When they say they released an update I expect and update not an addition of apps to the platform.


----------



## garyschmidt78 (Feb 10, 2009)

I just signed up this morning for the priority Spring update. Just happened to be watching TiVo today and it went thru an unrequested update/reboot. After the reboot, I was expecting to see Plex. Got nothing. Went to the System page and the version had changed. It used to be 20.4.7a-xxxxxxxx- 748. Not sure of the x's. My Roamio (after the reboot) had the same 20.4.7a with the 748 augmented with a -INT. I checked my Premiere and it didn't have the -INT appended to the system version. I would only conclude that I received some sort of intermediate update that is preparing the system for the 20.4.8 update later. Just guessing again but I'd bet that those with 7a and Plex were boxes that were testing the Plex changes. The minions like me, had to wait until .8 to get Plex.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

garyschmidt78 said:


> I just signed up this morning for the priority Spring update. Just happened to be watching TiVo today and it went thru an unrequested update/reboot. After the reboot, I was expecting to see Plex. Got nothing. Went to the System page and the version had changed. It used to be 20.4.7a-xxxxxxxx- 748. Not sure of the x's. My Roamio (after the reboot) had the same 20.4.7a with the 748 augmented with a -INT. I checked my Premiere and it didn't have the -INT appended to the system version. I would only conclude that I received some sort of intermediate update that is preparing the system for the 20.4.8 update later. Just guessing again but I'd bet that those with 7a and Plex were boxes that were testing the Plex changes. The minions like me, had to wait until .8 to get Plex.


Are you looking under Music & Photos?

I bet you have it...


----------



## confinoj (Apr 2, 2003)

garyschmidt78 said:


> Just guessing again but I'd bet that those with 7a and Plex were boxes that were testing the Plex changes. The minions like me, had to wait until .8 to get Plex.


No. Plex was rolled out to the masses without 24.7.8.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

The summer solstice is < 10 days away, so we are almost too late for a full spring update and we are definitely too late for the "early 2015" update to the Stream for h.264 support.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

joewom said:


> 20.4.8 is out? Yesterday I had still .7a but I did have pex iheart and all.


The way you worded it sounds like you're asking about Plex, iHeart and TiVo.online and whether they'll be included with 20.4.8, when it comes out, not 20.4.8 itself:



joewom said:


> So I got an email from TIVO on a spring update for Iheart and Plex and tivo online. *Are they considering the addition of these the spring update* or are they going to release 20.4.8?


Sorry if I misunderstood


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

HarperVision said:


> The way you worded it sounds like you're asking about Plex, iHeart and TiVo.online and whether they'll be included with 20.4.8, when it comes out, not 20.4.8 itself:
> 
> Sorry if I misunderstood


No worries. I got the apps but the email made it like it was a normal update not additions to the current version. Update to me is new software not apps.


----------



## garyschmidt78 (Feb 10, 2009)

Interesting point. I have both Plex and iHeart on Premiere under Music and Photos. Works great. Nothing though in Roamio menu. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

My Roamio Pro has been running like crap since Plex and iHeart showed up.
Live TV freezing as well as recordings. YouTube refusing to load at all sometimes and those times it does load it to is freezing or runs horribly slow.
Is this just me or is anyone else having similar issues?
My Roamio Pro had been running flawless, now not so much???

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------

